# Probleme mit onreadystatechange



## DeVolt (6. Nov 2015)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand erklären, wieso unten in Version A der readystate nicht geändert wird?

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso der readystate 0 bleibt, wenn ich die Funktion auslagere, wie bei Version A. Bei mir funktioniert nur Version B.


```
var anfrage = null;
anfrage = new XMLHttpRequest();

//Version A
anfrage.onreadystatechange = updateSeite();

function updateSeite() {
   if (anfrage.readyState == 4 && anfrage.status == 200)
   { //Code} 
}

//Version B
anfrage.onreadystatechange = function() {
   if (anfrage.readyState == 4 && anfrage.status == 200)
   { //Code} 
}
```


----------



## Joose (6. Nov 2015)

Bin zwar kein Javascript Experte aber bei Version A handelt es sich doch um eine einfache Zuweisung des Rückgabewerts von "updateSeite" auf die Variable "onreadystatechange" oder?


----------



## DeVolt (6. Nov 2015)

Danke für den Denkanstoß Joose, habe den Fehler gefunden!

Ich hatte open und send auch in die Funktion "updateSeite" gepackt. Das darf natürlich nicht sein.

So geht es jetzt:

```
anfrage.onreadystatechange = updateSeite;
anfrage.open("GET", url, true);
anfrage.send(null);
```


----------

